
Show HN: Lalt, a lisplike to AutoHotKey script transpiler - ianremsen
https://github.com/ianremsen/lalt
======
ianremsen
Obligatory mention that I only started this project about a week ago, and I've
got the REPL for arithmetic, and just about nothing else.

